# Something new..



## jbowers (Feb 28, 2019)

....And very frustrating to learn lol 
I'd been wanting to try making a box and finally gave it a try. Still have a lot to work on and my table saw burnt a little while cutting the grooves but turned out ok. This is some mulberry from @DavidDobbs

Reactions: Like 8 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Ray D (Feb 28, 2019)

Looking good.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ThomasT (Feb 28, 2019)

Hello Josh,

Very nice.

Have a great day,
ThomasT

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 28, 2019)

I like the burned look. Hows it sound? It looks good. Is the top and bottom padauk?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Feb 28, 2019)

Nice start!

Dang haven't seen David in ages...years ago got a lot of blanks from him. Awesome osage

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TTP GC (Mar 1, 2019)

Nice .sound files


----------



## DavidDobbs (Mar 2, 2019)

Looking good Josh

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## jbowers (Mar 5, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> I like the burned look. Hows it sound? It looks good. Is the top and bottom padauk?


Top is bloodwood and bottom is scrap, I think oak


----------



## jbowers (Mar 5, 2019)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1934832383311002





Soundfile, only way I can get it on here. Says file too large otherwise

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## B Rogers (Mar 5, 2019)

I started strutting when I heard it. Choked back a gobble... I'm still at work.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 5, 2019)

B Rogers said:


> I started strutting when I heard it. Choked back a gobble... I'm still at work.



Sure that went over just fine...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## B Rogers (Mar 5, 2019)

Mr. Peet said:


> Sure that went over just fine...


They're used to me. Really nice job on the call. Sounds great to me.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TurkeyHunter (Mar 6, 2019)

I like it. Also I don't mind the burn marks. I think the small imperfections actually make the call for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 6, 2019)

jbowers said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1934832383311002
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good thing you were wearing yellow instead of red. You would have been shot!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Mar 6, 2019)

Got my attention....great job!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

